# Q-eyelet hat



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. This hat is the match for the wavy bandanna cowl.
Good day! :thumbup: 
MD


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you Mary!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, very pretty!


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

Cute hat but I don't know how to use double pointed needles.


----------



## Smccar (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Very pretty. Definitely saving this one, too many other projects for right now.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern I will give it so try on my way to florida


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty--should be fun and quick to do. Thanks Mary!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I am so into hats right now. This is a nifty one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

You are welcome
MD


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Mary, I really like it and it will go with so many items. Revan


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Mary.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you very much! Its a really cute hat!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you very much for the beautiful eyelet hat pattern. saved it to my "to do" file! appreciate your sharing with us.

jan


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you Mary. I just pint it. I will give it a try. &#9829;


----------

